# Byzantium Flanger (Boss BF-2)



## MichaelW (Sep 20, 2022)

Just buttoned up this build after supper this evening.

I've never owned a flanger. I can probably count on one hand how many times I've actually played through one.
And on NO hands I've played through an all analog one!

(I think the last time I used a flanger was in some Digitech multi-fx pedal board thingy I had at one time)

So needless to say I have very little experience with them. I've been wanting to build the Byzantium for quite some time and it's been
in and out of my cart at least a dozen times. It looked complex and the parts size requirements gave me a headache just thinking about it.

Well, I couldn't have been more wrong. It was actually a fairly straightforward build. Like building two modest effort boards simultaneously.
And since I recently built the Tourbus I already was mostly there with the low profile components needed. Again, big shoutout to @PedalPCB for his elegant layouts. Lots of room to work and nothing feels crammed.

The only low profile components I couldn't find were the 47u e caps. I had ordered some 47u Tantalums and was planning to use those but turns out they weren't any more "low profile" than the electrolytics I already had. So in order to make it all work I had to use a bit of "English" with the 2 47u caps. Everything else, I was either able to get in low pro size or I used tantalums. The only other substitution I made was for the single PNP. BOM called for a BC560 which I couldn't find so I used a 2N5087 (which has reverse pin outs to the BC560 btw). I socketed the PNP in case it didn't work but it all seems to work just fine.

Like my Tourbus, I used the @Betty Wont method of bias trimming, I just set all the trimmers to noon, plugged it in and heard the whooooosh of jet airplanes! I couldn't find any info on biasing to setting the other trimmers, and it sounds so good I'm probably just going to leave it the way it is. I can't imagine getting it to sound more flangey than it already is.

I can get everything from light chorusing to the whole jet airplane sounds from this thing. Rich, lush and chewy flanging. Still trying to figure out what all the knobs do, especially the "manual" control, not sure what that does. But I only had about 30 minutes play time with it so far.

The only downside to this build is the enclosure. Really unhappy with these cheap enclosures I recently got from both Smallbear and I think this one I used was from Stompbox. I had run out of 125b's at one point and threw them in my parts order. The powder coating is really poorly done. Scratches super easily and it chipped on me when I was holding it down to drill. (One of the corners not in the picture).

Needless to say, after I get through these enclosures, I'll be using Tayda or my own painted ones from here on out. I wished I'd had a violet enclosure for this build but alas I didn't. Since it's a wild kind of sound I decided to go with the garish look of the bright orange knobs and an orange LED. I think it all works.

I'm enjoying the heck out of this pedal and looking forward to building the other two flanger boards I have, the MPB Colossalus and the @Chuck D. Bones Electric Ladyparts flanger gifted to me by our ever generous @fig.

You can see all the fine scratches in this box, just from drilling and building it. I hid the chipped corner. I'm planning to raid my wife's nail polish stash tomorrow.





Before stacking......lots of room and relatively low component count on each board. It's not as crowded or complex as it might appear.




All put together....


----------



## steviejr92 (Sep 20, 2022)

Beautiful build! 😍


----------



## Fingolfen (Sep 20, 2022)

Nice!!! That's on my list, not done yet though...


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 21, 2022)

Shame they JUST ran out of 125's LMS , I got 1 each 125 and BB coming soon. might be able to get a purp for your collo or electric lady! the rest is impeccable as always Mike. sideways bends work but think Digi also carries the shorty Alum E's besides the better sized tants, at least in 10v's. I'm gonna guess 'manual' is likely tied to the lfo and whether it sweeps through or echoes akin to a reverb.


----------



## szukalski (Sep 21, 2022)

Stunning mate. You keep raising your game.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> Shame they JUST ran out of 125's LMS , I got 1 each 125 and BB coming soon. might be able to get a purp for your collo or electric lady! the rest is impeccable as always Mike. sideways bends work but think Digi also carries the shorty Alum E's besides the better sized tants, at least in 10v's. I'm gonna guess 'manual' is likely tied to the lfo and whether it sweeps through or echoes akin to a reverb.


I actually found some low pro 47u's at Mouser. (After the fact of course)
These would have just squeaked in.
Also re-stocked on some 100u caps that I always seem to need.
Now if I could find a reliable source for some low profile slim 1u Film caps I'd be happy!

Ok, I looked through my records, this red enclosure did come from Smallbear not Stompbox (sorry Ross
I got them because they were cheap. ($4.75) Sometimes you roll the dice and lose....sigh.


----------



## swyse (Sep 21, 2022)

Clean build as always. For some reason I always thought you would have to solder the two boards to eachother, I forgot about those little connectors. Was it a chore at all to get the pins lined up?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

swyse said:


> Clean build as always. For some reason I always thought you would have to solder the two boards to eachother, I forgot about those little connectors. Was it a chore at all to get the pins lined up?


Not at all, I just used pin headers and cut them off 2 at a time. (Not recommended, they don't cut well) As long as you solder them on straight.
Then put the male headers into the soldered female headers, then place the top board on top of that and solder in place viola.

The 3PDT switch is soldered to both boards. (Meaning 3DPT breakout board and top PCB) I gave some thought to trying to make that also with pin headers or molex connectors but there's just not enough room. So if I had to remove the top board for troubleshooting I'd just need to take the 3dpt out along with it.


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2022)

That looks excellent!   Very nicely done!

The stacked projects look more intimidating than they actually are.    Realistically the only differences between them and any other project are the low-profile component requirement and connecting the 3PDT breakout board to the top PCB instead of the lower PCB like most projects. (same idea, but the pinheader goes on top of the 3PDT breakout instead of below)

If you use male/female pinheaders (as you should) the boards just plug together easily.

In the event any troubleshooting is required you can connect the two boards together side-by-side on the bench with male/female breadboard jumper wires.   

And yep, like @MichaelW said, just remove the nut from the footswitch and the top layer lifts out.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> That looks excellent!   Very nicely done!
> 
> The stacked projects look more intimidating than they actually are.    Realistically the only differences between them and any other project are the low-profile component requirement and connecting the 3PDT breakout board to the top PCB instead of the lower PCB like most projects. (same idea, but the pinheader goes on top of the 3PDT breakout instead of below)
> 
> ...


I think this was your first introduction to a PedalPCB  Dual Board in 2018!
How many have been built, that Nu-Tube was expensive! :





						NuDrive
					

This was my 2nd PedalPCB build 12 months ago. I chose the Burst finish as the base Circuit is similar to the Eternity Burst but this has the Nu Tube in it. It has a piece of Soft Adhesive Foam between the Nu Tube & PCB to stop it from being Microphonic. It also has same Foam on the Back Plate to...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> That looks excellent!   Very nicely done!
> 
> The stacked projects look more intimidating than they actually are.    Realistically the only differences between them and any other project are the low-profile component requirement and connecting the 3PDT breakout board to the top PCB instead of the lower PCB like most projects. (same idea, but the pinheader goes on top of the 3PDT breakout instead of below)
> 
> ...


@Robert is there any specs or guidance on the trimmer settings before I put screws in the enclosure? I mean it sounds awesome but then I don't know what I don't know.....y'know? heh


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> @Robert is there any specs or guidance on the trimmer settings before I put screws in the enclosure? I mean it sounds awesome but then I don't know what I don't know.....y'know? heh


The dearly departed blackhatboojum posted his/Boss’ calibration instructions on here somewhere, just do a search for Byzantium and you will more than likely find them. The WIMA 1uf film caps from Tayda work just fine for stacked builds. I think I ended up bending my electros on my build simply because it was what I had on hand and didn’t feel like digging for buried treasure in Mouser. Think that was ab the time Smallbear closed shop which is where I got my previous low pro electro (🧐 I claim that band name…). Nice job on the build BTW. @Robert ’s fine board layout makes these stacked board projects much less intimidating.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> The dearly departed blackhatboojum posted his/Boss’ calibration instructions on here somewhere, just do a search for Byzantium and you will more than likely find them. The WIMA 1uf film caps from Tayda work just fine for stacked builds. I think I ended up bending my electros on my build simply because it was what I had on hand and didn’t feel like digging for buried treasure in Mouser. Think that was ab the time Smallbear closed shop which is where I got my previous low pro electro (🧐 I claim that band name…). Nice job on the build BTW. @Robert ’s fine board layout makes these stacked board projects much less intimidating.


I actually ordered some of those 1uf "low pro" film caps from Tayda but what I got was the standard tall size same as the Kemets I get from SPB. 
Not sure if they screwed up the order or what but too much of a hassle to do anything about. 
Which ones did you order from Tayda?


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 21, 2022)

I know you asked Rob but only parts and bitz I've read on setting a flanger beyond "sounds good to you" involved an O-scope.


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

1uF 50V 10% Polyester Film Box Type Capacitor WIMA MKS2
					

WIMA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> I know you asked Rob but only parts and bitz I've read on setting a flanger beyond "sounds good to you" involved an O-scope.


That's the gizmo they hook up to you for an EKG right.......?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> 1uF 50V 10% Polyester Film Box Type Capacitor WIMA MKS2
> 
> 
> WIMA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...


Awesome, in my cart for my next Tayda order!


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> I know you asked Rob but only parts and bitz I've read on setting a flanger beyond "sounds good to you" involved an O-scope.


I do not own an O-scope, but did have to buy a DMM with frequency measurement. The rest was done by ear (based on blackhats instructions)


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I do not own an O-scope, but did have to buy a DMM with frequency measurement. The rest was done by ear


I have a HZ setting on my Lowes DMM. I'll have to dig out the manual to see how to use it. I've never tried it.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> The dearly departed blackhatboojum posted his/Boss’ calibration instructions on here somewhere, just do a search for Byzantium and you will more than likely find them. The WIMA 1uf film caps from Tayda work just fine for stacked builds. I think I ended up bending my electros on my build simply because it was what I had on hand and didn’t feel like digging for buried treasure in Mouser. Think that was ab the time Smallbear closed shop which is where I got my previous low pro electro (🧐 I claim that band name…). Nice job on the build BTW. @Robert ’s fine board layout makes these stacked board projects much less intimidating.


Ok, I found the calibration specs on the MadBeans build docs....sounds complicated....heh. I'm gonna play it some more and see if I can hear clipping or other issues before delving into this. Might just leave it with the @Betty Won't settings.


----------



## Route14 (Sep 21, 2022)

I've been sitting on my board since it came out for the same reasons. Hopefully this will motivate me to get going on it!!! Your build reports will do that!

I bought a ton of those SB enclosures when they had their 22% off sale. For under 4 bucks an enclosure it's nice to have some cheap enclosures for builds I know I might not use a lot. Or ones I give away. I never do any artwork so it's function over looks for me. The orange enclosures from SB weren't as bad with the scratches but the red ones are pretty terrible.

Do you notice much of a difference when using Tantalum caps? I know that they are technically better that Electrolytics but I've avoided them because of the environmental/political impact. I see a lot of folks on the board using them but I've never compared the same build using Tantalum vs. Electrolytic.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Route14 said:


> I've been sitting on my board since it came out for the same reasons. Hopefully this will motivate me to get going on it!!! Your build reports will do that!
> 
> I bought a ton of those SB enclosures when they had their 22% off sale. For under 4 bucks an enclosure it's nice to have some cheap enclosures for builds I know I might not use a lot. Or ones I give away. I never do any artwork so it's function over looks for me. The orange enclosures from SB weren't as bad with the scratches but the red ones are pretty terrible.
> 
> Do you notice much of a difference when using Tantalum caps? I know that they are technically better that Electrolytics but I've avoided them because of the environmental/political impact. I see a lot of folks on the board using them but I've never compared the same build using Tantalum vs. Electrolytic.


I personally do not hear any difference. But there are some extremely knowledgeable folks that swear by tantalum and other extremely knowledgable folks that say "meh".....no diff.  😄.

Let me know if you need anything to complete your build since I'm flush with all the right sized components (including the the low pro 47u caps).
DM your address, I'd be happy to send you what you need to build this.


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2022)

You can adjust it using the procedure in the Boss BF-2 service manual, which I did first....

Or you can adjust it by ear, which is what I ended up doing because I liked my own setting better than the factory setting.

The bias is like any other BBD based bias, you're adjusting for the maximum amount of modulation without distortion.

For the clock I set the Rate / Depth to minimum then manually swept the flanger between opposite extremes (using the Manual knob) and adjusted the trimmer for what I wanted to hear.  

The Res trim is also entirely "to taste" ... turn the Resonance knob all the way up and adjust the trim for the maximum amount of feedback you'd prefer to have on tap.

Personally I wanted the maximum amount of range from all controls in mine....  At maximum Depth I wanted it to sound like I was playing in an empty corn silo and I wanted the resonance control to be capable of full self-oscillation.     Some folks might want to tame it back a bit.


----------



## Route14 (Sep 21, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I personally do not hear any difference. But there are some extremely knowledgeable folks that swear by tantalum and other extremely knowledgable folks that say "meh".....no diff.  😄.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything to complete your build since I'm flush with all the right sized components (including the the low pro 47u caps).
> DM your address, I'd be happy to send you what you need to build this.


I appreciate that! I did pickup those 47u caps a while back from Mouser and just got a bunch of bucket and clock chips from Cabintech. I think I'm ready to go but I'll keep that in mind. It'd be cool to set up a network of parts trading since I'm sitting on so many parts I'll never use and inevitably I'll be missing a single part on whatever build I tackle next!


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I think this was your first introduction to a PedalPCB  Dual Board in 2018!
> How many have been built, that Nu-Tube was expensive! :
> 
> 
> ...



The NuDrive was never very popular... The NuTube was expensive and I'm not sure it sounded better than other opamp based overdrives... in fact I'm sure there are quite a few I'd prefer over it.

It didn't sound _bad _and it was a cool gimmick, but I'm not sure it warrants a $60 component.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> You can adjust it using the procedure in the Boss BF-2 service manual, which I did first....
> 
> Or you can adjust it by ear, which is what I ended up doing because I liked my own setting better than the factory setting.
> 
> ...


Ok, I just followed these instructions. Really the only thing I changed was slightly cleaned up the clock setting. I used a single coil on my Tele to set this. After messing with the other two, I wound up returning them to noon, which is where it sounds best to me.
Thanks!


----------



## Coda (Sep 21, 2022)

I want to build a BF-3, but all the Flanger tones in my head are Electric Mistress. I know, I know… “this one is great because it’s different”…I get that..


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> I want to build a BF-3, but all the Flanger tones in my head are Electric Mistress. I know, I know… “this one is great because it’s different”…I get that..


Hmmm the BF-3 is stereo right? Could be really cool! Either the Collusalus or the Electric Ladyparts is my next flanger depending which I can get all the parts for first. Have you played the MXR-117? Not sure what it's characteristics are different from the Boss ones.


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

So close to either glorious victory or crushing defeat. Stomplfo is on it’s way, only outstanding is the relay pic. Oh and that 100uf between the speed and wave pots that will have to wait until the pots are soldered since there is no way I could get in there with out baking a cap or an IC with it in place.


----------



## Coda (Sep 21, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hmmm the BF-3 is stereo right? Could be really cool! Either the Collusalus or the Electric Ladyparts is my next flanger depending which I can get all the parts for first. Have you played the MXR-117? Not sure what it's characteristics are different from the Boss ones.



I have never played a Flanger at all. I’ve been trying to build one all Summer, but it seems there is always a component/pcb/chips I can’t find. It’s a very elusive effect…just like you’d expect an Electric Mistress to be…


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Oh and that 100uf between the speed and wave pots that will have to wait until the pots are soldered since there is no way I could get in there with out baking a cap or an IC with it in place.



You could solder the pots from the other side of the board.   I solder most of mine from that side anyway.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> I have never played a Flanger at all. I’ve been trying to build one all Summer, but it seems there is always a component/pcb/chips I can’t find. It’s a very elusive effect…just like you’d expect an Electric Mistress to be…


What are you short of? I may be able to hook you up. DM me.


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> You could solder the pots from the other side of the board.   I solder most of mine from that side anyway.


Also going to need to do some creative bending since the caps I have are too big to fit between the sockets☹️


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2022)

Heck put it on the back too if you have to... if it'll fit between the pot lugs.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> View attachment 32669
> So close to either glorious victory or crushing defeat. Stomplfo is on it’s way, only outstanding is the relay pic. Oh and that 100uf between the speed and wave pots that will have to wait until the pots are soldered since there is no way I could get in there with out baking a cap or an IC with it in place.


Did you put the inductor on the back of it? I've seen @cooder's pic of his build with it on top straddling the trimmer.


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What are you short of? I may be able to hook you up. DM me.


Thanks man, but all I am short is the pic chip for the relay which means either an order into deadend or being patient and sticking it out for Fig to rip some.


Robert said:


> Heck put it on the back too if you have to... if it'll fit between the pot lugs.


Well yes, yes I could


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Did you put the inductor on the back of it? I've seen @cooder's pic of his build with it on top straddling the trimmer.


I did put it to the back, but did put the 22nf that is marked on the back to the front


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I did put it to the back, but did put the 22nf that is marked on the back to the front


I haven't started mine yet. Waiting on Stompflo's in route (I ordered a bunch of them btw to get the free shipping if anyone needs one) and the PIC's from @fig. Oh and a relay......everything else I got! hahah


----------



## Diynot (Sep 21, 2022)

I do have an extra relay if you want it, you can DM me!


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Diynot said:


> I do have an extra relay if you want it, you can DM me!


I think @fig has me covered on that but thank you!


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 22, 2022)

alirght, I have EM and mxr clones and MXR has a little more woosh and less echo and EM is closer to a funky chorus. I can't get unity on the Mistress unfortunately. I left a thread on the maker's forum and everything else checked out for readings except 1 v ref resistor even though it's pin IS at voltage(less than .006 off) anywho, I say have all 3 be it diy or somehow you CAN afford a factory, they have their own flavor at the edges of the pots, the middle does overlap pretty closely like "all E Mistress in my head" thing. I know I'm guilty of that with chrous pedals, I have a semi modded small clone not stopping me from working on a CE-2!(thankfully both my mn3102's worked..)


----------



## Coda (Sep 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What are you short of? I may be able to hook you up. DM me.



I appreciate the offer. I'm no where near ready to plan that build again, however. I have to first wait for the Current Lover to be restocked...


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 22, 2022)

Coda said:


> I appreciate the offer. I'm no where near ready to plan that build again, however. I have to first wait for the Current Lover to be restocked...


Me too! I missed the boat on that for the sale. Oh well....


----------

